# Quote



## amber (Jul 14, 2008)

I happened to stumble across this quote and thought I'd share it. I know that it applies to me and my circumstance, perhaps it might apply to other's as well. 


"More marriages might survive if the partners realized that sometimes the better comes after the worse."
Doug Larson


----------



## Niske (Aug 18, 2008)

That was awsome.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Outstanding. Sometimes you have to hit rock bottom before you can start to climb again. Very inspirational. Thanks.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm pretty much at rock bottom so I'm finding myself very skeptical of this quote.


----------

